# Almost 14



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Weighed it 3 hours after I caught it. Nearly 14#'s. Went out of Wild Wings, Fished Solo. Got on same bait pictured in Rangerpigs Pic.


----------



## mikmrnd (Mar 16, 2011)

nice fish !!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome fish, congratulations


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Tank !!!! Nice fish


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

And the bait in my pic is a Yodaddy Yozuri Crystal Minnow


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

Great fish._ Is it going on the wall?_


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hell yeah awesome fish! Even more props landing that by yourself and doing the right thing and following the orders of not taking others unless the same household! That makes Sportsman look good and I for one appreciate it!


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Yes, going on wall, I take my Salmon net as a second net and glad I had it with
the extendable handle.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Great job! Awesome fish!!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Feesh!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congratulations! That has to be a rush landing it by yourself.


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

Congrats on a fish of life time


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

That is fish you need for the Fall Brawl!!!!!!!


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

I just told my wife that would be a $100,000 fish in the fall.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Giant nice work


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Amazing fish, CONGRATS


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice fish! Where was that at last fall?

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Congrats dan! Beauty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whopper (Apr 28, 2006)

Holy moly 
Congrats!


----------



## ReelCranky (Apr 3, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## Brian1785 (Mar 5, 2020)

And this little piggy went wee wee wee all the way home!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

This look on my face.... nothin but fish envy.
Fish of a lifetime... even on Erie!


----------



## Mirage (Jul 11, 2004)

Nice fish!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Great fish buddy!


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Amazing fish! Congrats on a great catch!


----------



## Queen Bee (Feb 22, 2010)

awesome, just damn awesome


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

40 plus years of eye fishin and I have yet to catch a 10 lber. I've got well over 100 that were between 9 and 10.. but a 10 has eluded me. Congrats on closing the deal on a real toad.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Dan-what was the length on that fish? Looked like 32" or 32 1/2"? Now you 2 fish over 13lbs right? I remember the one you got thru the ice back in 2014 or 2015? You're a big fish magnet! Nice fish.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

32 1/2" I noticed in pic it's nose may not have been on end of ruler. 
Yes, the one ice fishing was 14.5#s


----------



## jdkswhite (Jan 3, 2008)

PDNaz said:


> Weighed it 3 hours after I caught it. Nearly 14#'s. Went out of Wild Wings, Fished Solo. Got on same bait pictured in Rangerpigs Pic.
> View attachment 350023
> View attachment 350025


Congrats, good pics what a monster on the buck scale that's a 12 pointer


----------



## Garyww (May 22, 2017)

PDNaz said:


> Weighed it 3 hours after I caught it. Nearly 14#'s. Went out of Wild Wings, Fished Solo. Got on same bait pictured in Rangerpigs Pic.
> View attachment 350023
> View attachment 350025


Very Nice!!!!


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Sweet, man. Good go'n, bro.


----------



## dwy8979 (Nov 17, 2015)

PDNaz said:


> Weighed it 3 hours after I caught it. Nearly 14#'s. Went out of Wild Wings, Fished Solo. Got on same bait pictured in Rangerpigs Pic.
> View attachment 350023
> View attachment 350025


Nice fish but you should have weighed it and then released it. Those are the walleyes the are helping in keeping Lake Erie what it is the greatest walleye lake in the world.


----------



## Pistols Charters (Jan 5, 2010)

PDNaz said:


> I just told my wife that would be a $100,000 fish in the fall.


Beauty....congratulations


----------



## Tc54 (May 20, 2017)

Very nice 
Great job getting that in the boat by yourself


----------



## Eriegardless (Sep 23, 2015)

PDNaz said:


> Weighed it 3 hours after I caught it. Nearly 14#'s. Went out of Wild Wings, Fished Solo. Got on same bait pictured in Rangerpigs Pic.
> View attachment 350023
> View attachment 350025


Awesome fish!!! That makes me smile!!!


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

i have been fishin erie since the 70s and have not nailed one that awesome, wow hahahah i must suck hahah


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

bustedrod said:


> i have been fishin erie since the 70s and have not nailed one that awesome, wow hahahah i must suck hahah


No skill involved on my part, that's for sure.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

what were your 1st thought when you 1st saw what you had. congrats on a fish of a lifetime.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

First thought was I need a bigger net, it looked like I try reeling in my leg with a huge mouth. I was solo so I am glad I did have my Salmon net with the long extension, I use is as a spare. It looked almost prehistoric, especially along side the 22" fish. I figured it was big, but didn't have a scale with me.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Very nice fish!


----------



## Eriegardless (Sep 23, 2015)

PDNaz, send me any pics you have of you and the fish. I'll get it added to our FB page and website


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Dan when is the next time you are going out and where are you launching. I want to troll right behind and in your path.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Right, you need to be ahead of me. If you're behind you too late. Lol. Too funny. 
I just installed Lowrance autopilot, I will be able to send you routes.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

That is a helluva fish... I want a 'teener. My heaviest is 12lb 9oz. out of Erie. Biggest is 32.5" out of Georgian Bay, caught solo also, but couldn't find an accurate scale to get a weight. I was shaking like a leaf when I got that fish in the boat. Medium spinning gear and 8 lb test.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Tremendous fish! Congrats!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

That's a beast Seaturd on 8lb. test with medium spinning gear. Now that would have been fun!


----------

